# Helicopters over London



## Seawitch (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All
This past few years seeing military helicopters, often Chinooks or super pumas in pairs over east London isn't unusual, I have wondered where they are from though.
Today (15 minutes ago!) however a fleet of about a dozen different military helicopters went over, the picture here is the best I could get given the lack of warning, so quite a lot of them escaped me.....does anybody know what was going on?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2009)

A very loose formation. Seems to be made up of Sea King's and Lynx's.


----------



## Waynos (Jul 9, 2009)

Apparently the Torchwood team have been spotted in the capital and with negitiations with the 456 being at a delicate stage we need to find them.






Sorry, don't know really lol. But isn't BBC1 ace this week


----------



## Seawitch (Jul 9, 2009)

[email protected]  Iwas watching it too, but I didn't think it would draw more choppers than the Tower of London had!
Crewchief....there was a few Super Puma's ahead of them, I never got to the camera as quick as i really needed to.....I was wondering if there was an event or flap on!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2009)

Could be something to do with the FAA celebrations, 100 years of navy flying?


----------

